# Outdoor Enclosure advice needed



## Tawmii Kate (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi all

Newbie here. We have just moved house and our indoor terrarium has moved from the formal lounge to the garage. We think it's time to move our 2 diamond pythons to an outdoor enclosure. 

What is the best sort to get? I believe the metal ones will get too hot, even if they are only half metal and half open wire. My husband is looking at one that is all powder coated metal cage. I am worried this could be too cold in winter. He says he could put something in to make a partial roof. 

I read somewhere near that timber is best for reptiles! Price is not a major concern, within reason.

We live in Sydney, re temperature. 

Photos attached hopefully.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 30, 2017)

Don't use that metal one, otherwise you will lose them before you can even take a photo (Through the gaps)

Preferably use a wooden frame with either Perspex windows or a small hole mesh but make sure it's tall so they can go up and down, have a weather resistant roof(like a slanted colour bond)


You can use anything really, but of course give them the option of warm or cold on both sides

With maybe a che


Here's a few different price options








I personally like the wood one, but it could use a few hides and stuff


----------



## Tawmii Kate (Jul 31, 2017)

"With maybe a che". Is that a typo, lol?

So the wooden one has no side protection? I think I can see a Perspex roof!

Any recommendations on people who can custom build one? Or plans to build a wooden one, my husband could do it himself.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi Tawmii,
'Che' is an acronym for ceramic heat emitter.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 31, 2017)

Tawmii Kate said:


> "With maybe a che". Is that a typo, lol?
> 
> So the wooden one has no side protection? I think I can see a Perspex roof!
> 
> Any recommendations on people who can custom build one? Or plans to build a wooden one, my husband could do it himself.


When u say no side protection, do you meam from the weather? Because that's a fairly easy fix, have some Perspex like 40 cm from the top all the way around with a shelf and a hide under a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) on the inside of the Perspex, to stop raining from ruining everything, and add some plants to the bottom  this will give you something to water and take care of for your babies aswell as giving them stuff to climb on and provides shade aswell as a canopy from rain


----------

